# Red Terror...



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

MEh... I need some practice myself on the fish. I also need to get my wireless flash trigger working... Also a macro would be good. Oh he hates the flash btw.














































Last three taken with no flash... better color ...


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice looking fish there :fish:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

nice Uro (aka false Red Terror)


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Reiner said:


> nice Uro (aka false Red Terror)


you sure on that? front two do touch. Aside from the fact its from a shop Rapps delivers to and recently did.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd say 99.9% sure on the Uro ID. On every festae I have had or seen the 2 stripes connected at the eye level of the fish or above. also the spot on the tail never went into the bottom half of the tail.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Why if you don't mind?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I edited my post while you posted. Please read


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

my old female at about 5" in size


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm... Chance its a male I have? Oh and I really can't see anything in the picture you posted


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

that's odd, the picture shows for me. Let it grow a bit and post again once the fish is 3-4". Either way both Uro and festae are nice looking fish once they are mature.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Reiner said:


> that's odd, the picture shows for me. Let it grow a bit and post again once the fish is 3-4". Either way both Uro and festae are nice looking fish once they are mature.


Its actually about 3-4"s Your image is mostly black with light color. I have my screen color calibrated for photos. You might have yours too bright. Just a thought. I'll see if I can get a snap from the other "red terror". Just a little frustrade if its a Uro cause I spent a lot of time looking for one and drove 3 hours to pick up 2 of the 3 at a store rapps has listed on his site as a place he delivers to. Its a bummer.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

If anyone can confirm before July I'll try and get some real ones at the ACA meeting. Also if they are Uros, then I'd be willing to get rid of them locally if anyone wants them.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I believe your fish is a uro too because the spot on the tail is too large.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with the Uro I.D. as well---chiefly for the reasons described by Reiner.
BV


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Uro for sure, I've kept both species for years. The one I have had the same exact colors as yours, but two months ago I decided to limit his diet exclusively to Hikari Bio Gold and krill, and it brought out a lot more orange color. Not like a female festae, but still nice.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of a younger male Festae in one of my other aquariums.










****, page change. Here is the Uro again from a similar angle, blurry, sorry:









Festae:









Uro:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Nifty. I'm going to get a festae. Small uro is going to a local fish store along with green terror. Big Uro is going in 55. Festae going in 75 and eventually 125.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

lostnight said:


> Uro for sure, I've kept both species for years. The one I have had the same exact colors as yours, but two months ago I decided to limit his diet exclusively to Hikari Bio Gold and krill, and it brought out a lot more orange color.


Actually, that's mostly true, but I did mix in some TetraColor flakes here and there. Tetra Cichlid flakes used to be the main part of his diet, and he didn't color up. If you want to mix in flakes for your Uro's diet, I would suggest Tetra Color over Tetra Cichlid.

Glad to hear you're getting a real festae also. You could use the same diet, except mix in a little spirulina, Festaes like a bit more veggies in their diet than Uros.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

haibane said:


> Nifty. I'm going to get a festae. Small uro is going to a local fish store along with green terror. Big Uro is going in 55. Festae going in 75 and eventually 125.


Have you contacted Ken Davis regarding festae? he is a fish breeder and collector and is based in Georgia. Also the American Cichlid association is holding there anual convention in Atlanta in July this year so you should find festae there for sure. Ken Davis contact info is [email protected]


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I will throw in my two cents as well. The fish you posted is 100% Uropthalmus.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Reiner said:


> haibane said:
> 
> 
> > Nifty. I'm going to get a festae. Small uro is going to a local fish store along with green terror. Big Uro is going in 55. Festae going in 75 and eventually 125.
> ...


Awesome I was going to the ACA convention and check.


----------

